# Tivo HD DVR compatible with DirecTV HD receiver?



## webslinger (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm using Tivo HD DVR with my local cable. I'm now wanting DirecTV. I've read that all I would need for equipment is DirecTV's HD receiver. When I called DirecTV to inquire, they said I needed their HD DVR and that Tivo would not work. Which I dont' believe. So first, are they compatible? And second, if so, is there a specific DirecTV HD receiver model that I need?


----------



## Grey Griffin (May 24, 2007)

From the Tivo HD description on the Tivo website: "Works with cable and antenna; does NOT support satellite."

Direct TV is telling you the truth, to record their HD channels you need their HD DVR. I believe the newest is called the HR21.


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

webslinger said:


> I've read that all I would need for equipment is DirecTV's HD receiver.


Where did you read that?

https://www3.tivo.com/store/boxdetails.do?boxName=180hourtivohd&boxsku=R65216


----------



## webslinger (Aug 9, 2008)

You're right. My lookup was based solely on Tivo DVR and didn't consider the HD model. But I didn't specifically mention that I had a Tivo HD DVR to the DirecTV rep. Her generic response was that Tivo was not compatible w/ DirecTV and that I would need their DVR. thanks


----------



## vaughnnaber (Aug 9, 2008)

Tivo does have a HD reciever for DirecTV that I have been using for years. But DTV is changing the broadcast signal soon to a format that TIVO does not recieve. In esence thay are forcing Tivo out. So now would not be a good time to get a HD-Tivo for DirecTV! It would only for for a month or two... I am still trying to decide what to do, cancel my satalite or take their DVR?


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Take the DirecTV DVR. It's different, and that may cause you some headaches at first, but it really is quite good overall.


----------



## RS4 (Sep 2, 2001)

vaughnnaber said:


> Tivo does have a HD reciever for DirecTV that I have been using for years. But DTV is changing the broadcast signal soon to a format that TIVO does not recieve. In esence thay are forcing Tivo out. So now would not be a good time to get a HD-Tivo for DirecTV! It would only for for a month or two... I am still trying to decide what to do, cancel my satalite or take their DVR?


Before taking the D* dvr, I suggest trying the HD Tivo, especially if you like the Tivo interface. I had a Comcast broadband account and was able to test the new Tivo by only paying $17.99 for a service call. Perhaps you can find something like that. Tivo gives you 30 days to test without obligation.

The D* dvrs seem to be controversial with many Tivo users, so don't lock yourself in to another 2-yr commitment without looking at the latest Tivo if you have the opportunity.


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

The Tivo HD implies other vendors besides DTV, which means you still need a vendor that carries the channels you want, and that might be problematic since DBS companies have 95-100 core HD channels and cable averages about 57, if you are lucky.

The Tivo HD might be the sweetest DVR ever, but it still won't get a lot of the HD programming that DTV carries which most cable still does not. It's also typically more expensive for the original hardware costs as well as monthly. Some cable companies charge you $50 a pop PER TUNER for CableCard module installation, which is needed to allow the Tivo HD to interface properly with the cable system. And since they would much rather you use their DVR, they are not really that motivated if you have CC issues or DVR issues, making their implementation of CC a classic fox-guarding-henhouse scenario.

Enter your zipcode at www.whereishd.com for a comparison of HD vendors available in your locality.


----------



## iridium8 (Oct 7, 2003)

I've had enough with the ridiculously horrible service that TW cable provides and have switched over to Direct TV. This is a very useful thread as I was looking forward to using TiVO HD with the Direct TV service.

Out of curiousity, why can't one use a standalone TiVO HD box with Direct TV service?

Thanks for the replies!


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

iridium8 said:


> I've had enough with the ridiculously horrible service that TW cable provides and have switched over to Direct TV. This is a very useful thread as I was looking forward to using TiVO HD with the Direct TV service.
> 
> Out of curiousity, why can't one use a standalone TiVO HD box with Direct TV service?
> 
> Thanks for the replies!


The only inputs the Tivo HD (and S3) have are coaxial, either for an antenna or cable feed. They have no way to control an external satellite or cable box.

The S3 and HD are designed to be replacements for cable boxes.


----------



## iridium8 (Oct 7, 2003)

Gregor said:


> The only inputs the Tivo HD (and S3) have are coaxial, either for an antenna or cable feed. They have no way to control an external satellite or cable box.
> 
> The S3 and HD are designed to be replacements for cable boxes.


But the Direct TV feed into my Direct TV reciever is the same coaxial cable used for the cables service (in fact, the installer didn't have to run new cables into the rooms! - I was psyched about that.) So is it possible to connect the Direct TV feed to the Direct TV receiver and then from the receiver out to the TiVO HD box and then from the TiVO out to the TV itself? I'm assuming you could control the Direct TV reciever with the IR blasters?


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

It may be the same cable, but it's not carrying the same signal.

The TiVo HD does NOT decode the signals from the satellite, so it will not work.

And you assume wrong about the IR blasters too.

Bottom line, a TiVo HD or Series 3 WILL NOT WORK with satellite, no matter how much you (and others) wish it would.


----------



## Grey Griffin (May 24, 2007)

To clarify a little further, Tivo HD can't use IR blasters, there's no port for them.

Since the sat companies are exempt from the separable security mandate that created cable cards, the Tivo HD has no way to decode the sat signals. 

My understanding from other posts on this subject is that the technology involved with outputting HD from a sat receiver to a stand alone Tivo would make the unit too expensive to be practical.


----------



## bill_doug (Nov 19, 2008)

I am in the same boat as the original poster. I own a Tivo HD w/ a lifetime subscription that is sitting in the closet b/c the Tivo rep said they were compatible. Of course, the satellite installer claimed differently. 

Regardless ... is there anyone out there who is using their Tivo HD with DirecTV HD programming? If so, how did you do it?

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Can't be done. No video inputs. No provision for controlling an external receiver.


----------



## dickey2345 (Nov 21, 2008)

I've used a DirecTV DVR for about 6 months now and I HATE it! I had a TiVo before I switched to DirecTV HD. And now I'm regretting that decision. I would gladly switch to cable TV just to go back to a TiVo DVR. And I always told myself I would never switch to cable. I'm just waiting until I can afford a HD TIVO or until TiVo makes itself compatible with satellite. DON'T buy a DirecTV DVR. It's painfully slow and much different than TiVo. TiVo RULES!


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

I don't understand people who say the DirecTV DVRs are slow. That is one thing they are not, especially compared to TiVo.


----------



## spolebitski (Mar 30, 2006)

Can the diretTv TiVo work by using MRV to a TiVo HD? Is the new directTv TiVo available yet?


----------



## dishrich (Jan 16, 2002)

spolebitski said:


> Can the diretTv TiVo work by using MRV to a TiVo HD? Is the new directTv TiVo available yet?


No & No...


----------



## Leland Ray (Dec 2, 2008)

I have a series one with a lifetime subscription that I can transfer once.

I have a Tivo HR10-250 that I used with Direct TV. The service was included with the package. I had moved into an apartment unable to use it and started using cable . Now I am in a house and can get back to Direct TV but I understand that the Direct TV Tivos will not display all the HD channels and will eventually not work at all with Direct TV. 

My father has the Direct TV HD DVR and went back to his Tivo Direct TV HD unit. He didn't like it. I tried it for a while and didn't like it at all. I am using the cable HD DVR (Charter) and am holding out for Direct TV to offer a Tivo unit again. If they won't I will get the Cable Tivo HD unit even though I hate cable, I miss Tivo.

Will Direct TV ever offer Tivo again?

Are the cable HD Tivo units working good? (dual cable cards) are people having a hard time with cable co.'s supporting this?

Sorry if this has been discussed before. If so could you link me to the discussion.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Yes, DirecTV will offer TiVo again. This was announced some months back with a "second half 2009" timeframe, which I read as "2010".

Go to the Series 3 section of the forum to read about people's experience with CableCARDs.


----------



## Leland Ray (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks Steve, I will read those posts and wait patiently for the new Direct TV Tivo


----------

